# Fasted Cardio



## Bennai (Nov 23, 2009)

Evening Gents,

I been reading a few threads and a lot of people suggest fasted cardio for shifting fat.

My question is due to me not being a morning person at all would a tabata session be adequate because most people reccomend half an hour as opposed the 6-7 mins a tabata session is overall?

Would doing that every morning be enough?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

I have no idea what tabata is mate...

However, I do fasted cardio every morning and take Eca 30-45 mins before. It does the trick nicely!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

You serious what time do you wake up? I have been doing fasted cardio this week , i wake up take my fat burners, bcaa and go straight away. What do you do for 45 minutes in between!? Sit there being hungry? lol



Mr Zed said:


> I have no idea what tabata is mate...
> 
> However, I do fasted cardio every morning and take Eca 30-45 mins before. It does the trick nicely!


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> You serious what time do you wake up? I have been doing fasted cardio this week , i wake up take my fat burners, bcaa and go straight away. What do you do for 45 minutes in between!? Sit there being hungry? lol


Lol just until it kicks in mate, maybe I won't wait around tomorrow morning then haha. I just sit and chill for 45 mins. Read some stuff on here lol.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr Zed said:


> Lol just until it kicks in mate, maybe I won't wait around tomorrow morning then haha. I just sit and chill for 45 mins. Read some stuff on here lol.


Don't know about you but i am usually starving when i wake up , starving when im doing the cardio and can't wait to eat my oats, egg whites and whey as soon as i am done!

I am desperate to shed the last 4-5 kg in the next 25 days, so aim to do 40 minutes fasted steady state walking every day. Really need to shock my body!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Don't know about you but i am usually starving when i wake up , starving when im doing the cardio and can't wait to eat my oats, egg whites and whey as soon as i am done!
> 
> I am desperate to shed the last 4-5 kg in the next 25 days, so aim to do 40 minutes fasted steady state walking every day. Really need to shock my body!


Nick do you just do a steady 40mins walk. Meaning no jogging etc? How are you finding it? May start this soon.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Nick do you just do a steady 40mins walk. Meaning no jogging etc? How are you finding it? May start this soon.


 Well i started this week and i have honest seen nothing yet! I am just going to keep at it! I may break into a little light jog for like a couple of minutes at a time out of sheer boredom! But i do not sweat loads of loose my breath really. It can feel quite draining though at times.


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

My hunger in the morning isn't really an issue. I just crack out the cardio and eat after lol


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Nickthegreek said:


> Well i started this week and i have honest seen nothing yet! I am just going to keep at it! I may break into a little light jog for like a couple of minutes at a time out of sheer boredom! But i do not sweat loads of loose my breath really. It can feel quite draining though at times.


For what reason dont you jog?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

doing fasted interval cardio in the mornings and feel it's helped a lot in shifting some fat. get up, have a cup of black coffee and am in the gym at 7.15.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I would not be doing fasted interval training or HIIT. I know it's all the rage, but you'll get better results doing HIIT type exercise in a fed state.

If doing fasted cardio keep it low intensity.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Is there a heart rate that we should avoid going over? I'm thinking about going out on my mountain bike before breakfast..

A couple of questions that spring to mind are:

1. Protein shake before or not? (ive read some people take one before)

2. drinking electrolyte drink during?

3. How long for a session?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My fasted cardio is atm: get up 200mg dnp 25mcg t3 4ephs, go to gym 100 floors on stepper at gym then some light weights abs etc, then same again about 4-5pm x4 aweek, 100floors takes around 25-30mins fastest was about 22mins. Iv had a cup of tea with powderes skimmed milk and no sugar this morning but I doubt that counts as food lol, abs defo looking better when tensed but still have a layer over them so smooth when relaxed I want my skin thinner on my stomach which is were I hold a lot of my fat around my core.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is waiting 1hr after a fasted cardio wo too long for food or will it help fat loss further or will it just be more catabolic to your muscles?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Is waiting 1hr after a fasted cardio wo too long for food or will it help fat loss further or will it just be more catabolic to your muscles?


No you will not be losing muscle.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

i do fasted cardio works for me

but know lad who does the tabitha and he is getting amazing results by combining it with healthy eating


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Wats tabitha???


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> but know lad who does the tabitha and he is getting amazing results by combining it with healthy eating


This tabitha sounds like a big of an easy girl...

I assume you mean Tabata.


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah what is tabata?

Stone14 that's a question I wanted to know the answer to as well, wondered what the best time to eat after cardio would be?


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol tabata is a form of interval training.....



> Any exercise can be incorporated into the Tabata training. However the basic outline of the Tabata training method are as follows:
> 
> • 4 minutes long (whole Tabata Session)
> 
> ...


hope that helps, ive been doing fasted intervals every morning, its a killer tbh but does the trick :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you prefer this to a 30-60min constant lower paced or pyrimided cardio wo, is tabata for fat loss


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I personally don't think that fasted cardio is for everyone. Whilst I am a morning person, I can put more into a workout after having had breakast (once it's gone down) and therefore get more out of it. If I do it fasted I feel dizzy and weak and I think that overall I don't get as much out of the workout. So many people go on about fasted cardio like it's the Holy Grail and I really don't think it makes that much of a difference, especially if your workout isn't of as good a quality. For those who can train just as well when fasted then good for them though.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

k3z said:


> For what reason dont you jog?


Shin spint's. Pump in calves can get quite painful, plus with all the dieting , hard weight training and low carbs i just don't have the energy some days! But i guess in the last few weeks we all overtrain to some extent.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

tried this fasted thing this morning managed an hour on my roadbike spinning low gears (so fast leg movement) and i think i died for a minuit but im ok now  i need food before i train defanatly

may try again with an eca stack see if that helps any


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Eca defo helps I use ehps only I have 4pre wo and hammer thru fine, I binged abit at the fri and sat on food then sun morning done 200floors on stepper in around 45mins then came off done 2000m rowing then some core work felt tired but great aswell, mon morn done 200floors in 55min by 160 floors I was wanting it to be over I was exhausted was much more of a struggle but I was more depleted again by then so food defo makes the workout performance improve time and speed wise but for fat burings oviously fasting is prob better..., then mon evening I went back and done another 100 floors in 21mins flew threw that1 after I'd had food in me. Ephs or an eca stack will defo improve your cv wo a lot imo they are great for mine.


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

shoulders said:


> tried this fasted thing this morning managed an hour on my roadbike spinning low gears (so fast leg movement) and i think i died for a minuit but im ok now  i need food before i train defanatly
> 
> may try again with an eca stack see if that helps any


ECA is great for fasted cardio. I get up. Pop 2 them hit the gym. Smashing cardio


----------

